# Dryer Vent very clogged with non-lint



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

How long is this duct? Is the head past a 90 degree turn?
Why can't you use an electrical snake and push past the head and pull it out when you catch the bristles?
Or you could disconnect the duct and get it out that way.
Details on the ducting would determine the best way to do this.
Ron


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

IF this is one of those plastic, flexible dryer vents, or IMO one of those thin flexible aluminum ones, then it's time to just remove it all and replace it with ridgid sheet metal vent duct. It can be done by a DIY, patience works here. It sounds like you are going to have to remove most, if not all of the present ducting now to clear the mess anyway.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Catman, if you can actually touch the tip of the cleaning rod inside your duct ,or see it, I would get a piece of flex hose slightly larger in diameter and feed it about 1' onto the stuck rod. Then feed your extension thru it as a guide to re thread the extension onto the rod in the vent. Then rotate tightening only as you remove the brush.:thumbsup:
Is the vent in a wall, or exposed and is the rod vertical or horizontal....


----------

